# Reptile shows 2013



## Cazz87 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi could anyone give me a list of what reptile expos and shows will be in the uk in 2013 

Thanks!


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Blooming 'eck.... gi us a minute... only just got the last one over with yesterday!!!! :lol2: and still have at least one more to go in Kidderminster to the best of my knowledge yet!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

*Reptile Shows 2013*

You got the new one in Newport, April 14th 2013.

S.W.A.R.E - Home


----------



## plecostrum (Apr 22, 2010)

When are where in kiddi? And new port is that Wales and when where?


----------



## Graham1988 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey guys are there any shows in Scotland?:2thumb:


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Try looking in the section up above that was put there so each individual show could post dates?? :2thumb:


----------

